# Dringend Hilfe



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen schon mal geschrieben das meine koi einen weissen Belag haben, jetzt habe ich einen Chagoi aus dem Wasser geholt um in Salz zu Baden, da habe ich gesehen das dieser weiße Belag sich grossflächig ablöst,
ich und ein Bekannter von mir der auch schon mehrere Jahre Koi hat denken
das sich die kompl. Schleimhaut von dem Fisch ablöst.
Er hat eingefallene Augen Blutunterlaufene Flossen, Maul  und Schuppenränder,
könnt Ihr mir Helfen was ich machen kann. Es eilt sehr.

Gruss Ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Also wenn das so ernst ist gibts doch eigentilch nur eines: Ab zum Tierarzt!

Wenn Dir dieser Link da vielleicht weiterhilft: 

Oder - sollte das Tier zu arg leiden ....... aber das mußt Du wissen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

hallo Ralfi, 

ich würde nun auch lieber den Tiearzt aufsuchen, b.z.w. kommen lassen. 

Für Koi haben wir hier eine extra Rubrik, evtl hättest Du dort schneller Antwort bekommen. 
Und Ralfi, füll mal Dein Album mit Bildern, das hilft oft, denn dann kann man sich auch mal einen Überblick über den Teich verschaffen. 
 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralfi! Immer wieder lese ich, daß "Eure" Kois so zutraulich werden, ihr mit ihnen sprecht und sie aus der Hand fressen; ja man kann sie sogar streicheln und sie sind ja so sensibel - eben wie viele andere Haustiere auch. 

Und hier darf ich Dir sagen, wenn mein "Dicker" (ist ein Hundi) was hat, was ich mir nicht erklären kann, ja dann verdammt renn ich halt zum Arzt - also worauf wartest DU???????


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Toll,
habt Ihr mal auf die Uhr geschaut, der schläft bestimmt schon,
und ich denke nicht wenn ich anrufe und ein Fisch oder mehrere krank
sind der Arzt alles fallen laßt und zu mir kommt, und hinfahren möchte ich nicht weil das wahnsinnig strss für einen so kranken Koi ist.

für die Tierarztrechnungen die ich schon für meine lieben ausgegeben habe könnte ich mir alle koi neu kaufen, aber das will ich ja nicht,
ihr wisst ja warum.
Ich habe halt gedacht einer von eusch könnte mir schon mal vorab sagen was es sein kann, oder vieleicht hilfreiche Tips geben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Der weisse Belag ist eine Schutzschleimhaut, die bei Verletzungen dick aufgetragen wird vom Fisch selber.
Also wenn das abgeht, ist es nicht so tragisch.
Er bildet eine neue Schicht.

Scheuern sich die Fische?
Wie verhalten sie sich?

Kauf dir morgen ein Breitbandmittel gegen Bakterien und zur Förderung der Wundheilung (Medifin von Tetra oder das teure FMG). Das ist eine Fertigmischung von Formalin und Malachitgrün.
Am Besten mach das mit dem ganzen Teich.
Das ist alles was du tun kannst , wenn du nicht zum Arzt willst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ralfi
Ohne lange zu fackeln würde ich dem Tier bei den von Dir geschilderten Krankheitsbild eine Breitband Antibiotikumspritze geben.Und dann einen 
Spezialisten hinzuziehen
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

hi danke für eure Hilfe, habe meinen Chagoi gestern nochmal in Salz gebadet,
und heute noch Abend nochmal rausgeholt aber ohne Salzbad  nur im Netz gelassen, er sieht schon viel besser aus,
habe auch in einem anderen Forum gelesen das es Costia sein kann, 
ich nun zu meinem Händler und Ihm alles nochmal erklärt,
dann zeigte er mir einen Fisch in Quarantäne der genauso ausgesehen
hat wie meiner auch ein Chagoi, er behandelte Ihn mit Omnipur und 
er sagte mir das es schon viel besser geworden ist, und das sich Costia unter den Schuppen verstecken können und mann sie bei einem Abstrich fast gar nicht festellen kann.
Habe mir 2 Flaschen Omnipur mitgenommen und meine Teisch damit behandelt,
hofe das alles gut geht.
Werde eusch weiter berichten wenn Ihr wollt.

Gruss Ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Warum biste zum Händler gegangen und net zum Artz? Hat Dein Arzt donnerstags Ruhetag????


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Habe mit meinem Arzt heute morgen und heute Abend tel. ,
er sagte mir das es nicht die Schleimschicht die sich löst sein kann,
ondern nur eine Schutzschicht die der Fisch halt als Schutz aufbaut,
und ich sollte mal alles beobachten, weil es sich seit gestern erheblich verbessert hat, Da er bei der ersten Untersuchung 2 Kiemenwürmer bei nur 2 fischen festgestellt hat , und 2 meiner Fische offene Stellen haben die aber relativ gut heilen, und mein Händler mir dann noch sagte ich sollte mit Omnipur behandeln dann das wäre gut gegen Costia kiemenwürmer und Wunden habe ich halt auf Sie gehört.

Hoffentlich war´s richtig.

Ich will´s hoffen

Gruss ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Ich hab von Kois keine Ahnung - denke da nur prinzipil so, dass ich halt zum Arzt gehen würde bzw. wenn meine Aquariumfische was haben, dann heilt das meist eh von selbst ab


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2004)

Versuche hier mal ein Bild meines Chagoi einzustellen.
Damit Ihr seht was los war.

Gruss ralfi


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

Tja, normal sieht das ja nicht aus, aber bitte, ich bin wirklich Laie! Aber der Doc sagte ja auch, daß es die Schleimschicht nicht sein kann, sondern ne SChutzschicht. Aber warum hat das denn nur ein Fischi und nicht alle? Die Bilder sind ja gut, kannste die nicht mal dem Arzt mailen - so als Ferndiagnose? Dann biste halt sicher!

Auch mein Doc sagt des öfteren "Musse mal beobachten" - scheint bei Tieren normal zu sein! Aber ich nerve den dann immer und laß irgendwas machen - hat bis jetzt auch dann immer geholfen! - Ist doch mein Baby!  

Wünsche Dir + den Fischis  aber alles Gute weiterhin - Du kriegst das schon hin!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

hABT iHR EUSCH MAL DIE bILDER ANGESCHAUT, habt Ihr nee Ahnung was das sein kann.
meinem Chagoi geht es schon viel besser, habe Ihn heute noch mal gesehen, habe aber immer noch keine Ahnung was das ist, am Dienstag
kommt noch mal der Tierarzt und schaut sich alles nochmal an.

Gruss Ralfi.

Ich denke er hat es geschaft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2004)

Ralfi, das freut mich riesig!!! Bitte berichte doch nachdem der Doc da war!!!

Weiterhin alles Gute für alle


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,
sehr schlechte Nachricht,
zwischenzeitlich schon 5 meiner Koi gestorben,
Habe einen fast toten Fisch nach Koblenz ins Landesveterenär Amt
zum Untersuchen gebracht, es ist zu 99 % K H V,
die inneren Organe werden noch zu einer PCR Untersuchung nach Stendal geschickt.
habe die restlichen Fische sofort in ein Q Becken von 1000 ltr. gesetzt,
und auf über 30 C. erhitzt. Denke es werden noch mehrere Sterben.

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie ich denn Teisch nun ohne Fische,
K H V frei bekomme ohne das Wasser rauszulassen,
und Pflanzen zu beschädigen.

Vielleicht höre ich ja auch ganz auf mit dem Hobby Koi.

Grus ralf


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 
ich würde jetzt erst mal die Untersuchungsergebnisse abwarten, denn an  KHV kann ich persönlich eigentlich nicht glauben. 
Du hast berichtet, dass der Tierarzt am Teich war. Es wäre sinnvoll zu wissen, welche Diagnose er bei den betroffenen Koi ausgestellt hat. 

Zum KHV:
Hatte Dein Teichwasser in diesem Jahr schon über 20°C? 
Hast Du dieses Jahr neue Koi hinzugekauft? 
Es wären ja dann sicherlich mehrere Fälle mit KHV in Deiner Umgebung, b.z.w. im Kundenkreis Deines Händlers. 

Also, ich würde das Ergebnis abwarten.

Und Ralf, für Koi haben wir im Forum eine extra Rubrik. Da können dann schon mal schneller Antworten zu Problemen kommen, welche speziell den Koi betreffen.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralf, 


Sooooo dringend kann der letzte Hilferuf nicht gewesen sein. 



5 Tage keine Meldung  

Interessiert hätte mich das Ergebnis schon. 





Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2004)

Hi Rainer,
der aufruf war so Dringend.

Habe alles versucht um sie zu retten,
ich hatte kein KHV,
und trotdem sind fast alle gestorben,
bis auf zwei, die jetzt einigermassen munter im teich Schwimmen.
Wie schon gesagt ich habe einen ins Landesveterinäramt gebracht,
und 2 Wasserproben mitgenommen, eine vom Einlauf eine vom Boden.
Sie haben vollgendes festgestellt.
Wasserwerte o.k, der Dr. sagte noch da müssen Sie sich doch wohlfühlen.

Ph . 8,08
Sauerstoff 9,86
SBV (Säurekapazität) 2,97
Permanganatverbrauch  13
Ammonium  n.n
Nitrit  0,05
Nitrat n.n
Eisen n.n Aussehen Klar 
Geruch  o.B.

Befund.

Kiemen Hochgradige Nekrose des Epithels
Herz Leber Milz Nieren ohne besonder Befund.

Haut schimmelpilze der Gattun Saprolegnia in grossen mengen
Organe Keimfrei

Parasitologische Untersuchung
Haut Kiemen Darm.  Negativ

Die Kiemennekrose und der Pilz sagte er mir wäre davon weil ich Ihn in Q gesetzt hätte und dort eine schlechte Wasserqualität hatte.

Und er meinte noch daran würden die restlichen Fische nicht sterben.

Er hatte aber unrecht. Ca. 15 Stk gestorben, alle großen bis 50cm Tot.

Sorry das ich so lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen habe, aber ich hatte keine Lust mehr darüber zu sprechen.

Gruss Ralfi


----------

